# Shark fishing



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm coming in town for a week Aug 8-15. I would like to meet up with some one to yak out baits and maybe do Sikes bridge? I have all the gear just haven't been to the gulf in a while, 1987!!!!


----------

